
Ask HN: Why isn't logic intuitive to some of us? - moretai
I struggled at logic and proofs. I struggled at Discrete Mathetmatics and Theory of Computation.<p>I felt so stupid in those classes, and was demotivated and never put forth any effort. Why isn&#x27;t this stuff naturally intuitive to some of us? Is the only way to get better at it is to just grind it out and wait till it clicks? Why can&#x27;t I just see it and get it? Is it because I must learn the language like how one learns the english language?
======
quickben
It's math. Some put less effort and some put more. But all put effort in it.

